# [solved] nvidia 295.20 (long-lived) vlc segfault

## kriz

Hallo.

Möchte mir jemand bei dem gdb-log behilflich sein?

Im Netz gibt es schon ein paar Berichte dass der neue nvidia-driver Porbleme mit (u.a) libQtCore bzw. KDE 4.8 verursacht.

gdb spuckt mir http://pastebin.com/Vudz30Vs aus

u.a das hier:

```

[0x82d4c0] signals interface warning: signal 17 overridden (0x7fffe8cfdca0)

[0x82d4c0] signals interface warning:  /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(?)[(nil)]

```

Wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar.

ccLast edited by kriz on Sat Feb 18, 2012 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Ist das wirklich gdb? MMn. ist das der debug-output von vlc.

Könnte hier das eigentiche Problem liegen:

```
[0x7fffb8175a30] main blend debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.081 ms - Total 0.081 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.081 ms)

[0x6b8570] main playlist debug: no fetch required for (null) (art currently (null))

[0x9c7110] main generic debug: auto hidding mouse

[0x997f20] mkv demux warning: find KaxCues FIXME

[0x997f20] mkv demux warning: cannot get block EOF? <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

[0x998a40] avcodec decoder debug: ffmpeg codec (H264 - MPEG-4 AVC (part 10)) stopped

[0x998a40] main decoder debug: removing module "avcodec"

[0x998a40] main decoder debug: killing decoder fourcc `h264', 0 PES in FIFO

[0x26247c0] main video output debug: [0] 2 0
```

Von der markierten Stelle an geht es ans Aufräumen: Decoder wird abgeschossen, die ganzen Module entladen und vlc beendet.

Ist das video-file in Ordnung?

Interessanter wäre eigentlich ein backtrace des gdb (wenns den denn überhaupt gibt...) im gdb ein "bt" eingeben.

----------

## kriz

Leider bekomme ich keinen Stack da vlc sowohl mit strace als auch mit gdb ohne Probleme jedes Videofile abspielt.

Im Terminal unterbricht vlc mit:

```

vlc

VLC media player 1.1.13 The Luggage (revision exported)

Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_ADDRESS")

vlc(unsetenv+0x3e)[0x40190e]

/usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3(+0x2dd35)[0x7f81493eed35]

/usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3(+0xc101)[0x7f81493cd101]

Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_BUS_TYPE")

vlc(unsetenv+0x3e)[0x40190e]

/usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3(+0x2dd35)[0x7f81493eed35]

/usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3(+0xc171)[0x7f81493cd171]

[0xd09468] main libvlc: VLC wird mit dem Standard-Interface ausgeführt. Benutzen Sie 'cvlc', um VLC ohne Interface zu verwenden.

Blocked: call to setlocale(6, "")

vlc(setlocale+0x71)[0x401a11]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN16QCoreApplication4initEv+0x1e)[0x7f813b1db08e]

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN16QCoreApplicationC2ER23QCoreApplicationPrivate+0x25)[0x7f813b1db265]

 m_el[mi_level] == NULL

 arrrrrrrrrrrrrg Up cannot escape itself

 m_el[mi_level] == NULL

 arrrrrrrrrrrrrg Up cannot escape itself

Speicherzugriffsfehler

```

----------

## kriz

Hat keinen Sinn, der Treiber macht noch anderweitig Probleme. (zb. Soundstutter in Audacious und Wine)

Zurück auf 290.10......

----------

